# 3 snowblowers later



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Well, Like the title says. 3 snowblowers later and finally
got my driveway mostly done. Fired up the JD TRS32 that 
i've been using this winter and had no problems till i went 
15 feet or so in a big drift and the impeller bearing bit the 
dust as well as the belt . So then i fired up the JD 1032
and just got it to the driveway and it died . no spark. Has
electronic ignition. Check wiring and see nothing wrong so 
i'm guessing the coil went bad. next is the ole Craftsman 
Drift breaker 1032. It got the job done but was quite a work 
out. Biggest problem was the irregular ground from slush that
had froze. The cutting edge kept getting caught so i had the 
keep fighting this thing till i was done.
I had bought all 3 of these blowers used this fall .


Lee


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's always nice to have a "plan B" and sometimes Plan C


----------



## Ken05 (Feb 13, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> It's always nice to have a "plan B" and sometimes Plan C


 Yeah that is what I was thinking today when my only machine was icing up in the sideways snow and starting to die.
There was a point when I couldn't even see the machine I was holding on to.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

You will have the off season to inspect, and go over them well ;-) Next year you'll be in fine shape. some good old iron there !


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

Good going Lee. How did you come out on rims? P.S. look At the ones on early 10-32 Ariens.. They are deep. Then try a camper place as pop-ups some are deep too (same 4-bolt pattern I'm quite sure). Not to get sidetracked here- so keep the Craftsman going and look into ignition when time permits, or warmer weather.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks to ebay on a sunday afternoon. Parts are ordered
for the TRS32 and a new coil for the 1032. I would have 
waited till till summer to go through them but winter ain't 
over yet. I'll still give em a good tune up this summer but 
i want them working asap.

Haven't found any rims yet Geno, Thanks for the tips, I'll 
keep looking. It's going to be a good summer project. This
way i'll have 4 blowers for next season.


Lee


----------



## govenatorx (Jan 28, 2011)

My wife won't allow a plan c (Toro CCR 3650). I have a Ariens Pro 26, and a Lawn Boy 720E. As the wind in New England is howling right now, I need a different plan C........... Hawaii.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Hawaii . . . Now that's what I call a plan


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

govenatorx said:


> My wife won't allow a plan c (Toro CCR 3650). I have a Ariens Pro 26, and a Lawn Boy 720E. As the wind in New England is howling right now, I need a different plan C........... Hawaii.


When you plan the move please think of me as i would 
love to own a Lawnboy snowblower. 



Lee


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

lee h said:


> Haven't found any rims yet Geno, Thanks for the tips, I'll keep looking. It's going to be a good summer project. This way i'll have 4 blowers for next season.


You can never have too many blowers, unless you're married (ouch).


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

The 1032 will be your "old reliable" once you get her fixed. The other two are going to nickle and dime ya. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't think you own three 32" blowers if you're worried about nickles and dimes. 

Ryan, which one do you think "Old Reliable" will be. The JD or the Drift Breaker ??


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> You can never have too many blowers, unless you're married (ouch).


That would be my situation. At my own home I have a walk-in cellar off my driveway, which is immediately adjacent to the house. (Postage stamp sized lot.)

In that cellar I have a bunch of junk and one bulky motorcycle, one snowblower. If I can clear out a bunch of junk this spring (that's my plan and I'm sticking to it), I might be able to add a backup snowblower. The fly in the ointment will be SWMBO, who will question the need for more than one of any tool. This, from the woman with a closet full of redundant shoes, clothes and accessories.

Having just one snowblower (for now) is why it needs to be a good, modern, reliable one. I got sick of spending 1 hour fixing for every two hours of use.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

PixMan said:


> That would be my situation. At my own home I have a walk-in cellar off my driveway, which is immediately adjacent to the house. (Postage stamp sized lot.)
> 
> In that cellar I have a bunch of junk and one bulky motorcycle, one snowblower. If I can clear out a bunch of junk this spring (that's my plan and I'm sticking to it), I might be able to add a backup snowblower. The fly in the ointment will be SWMBO, who will question the need for more than one of any tool. This, from the woman with a closet full of redundant shoes, clothes and accessories.
> 
> Having just one snowblower (for now) is why it needs to be a good, modern, reliable one. I got sick of spending 1 hour fixing for every two hours of use.



Simply why i don't buy the cow when i can milk it through the fence.
been there done that. Now it's a girl friend and thats how it will stay.
my former wife gave me two beautiful twin girls and i'm thank full for
that so i don't see the sense in marrage a second time. So i can buy
what i want when i want.



Lee


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

lee h said:


> Well, Like the title says. 3 snowblowers later and finally
> got my driveway mostly done. Fired up the JD TRS32 that
> i've been using this winter and had no problems till i went
> 15 feet or so in a big drift and the impeller bearing bit the
> ...


 sounds like me a few weeks ago, 824 dirty carb, 826 leaking gas, 2450 got the job finished


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> You can never have too many blowers, unless you're married (ouch).


 my GF ( she's never lived with me ) once told me i had too many snowblowers, that changed when she bought her house. now she has two snowblowers, a toro 2450E and a toro 521E. MSS indeed


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I have a very simply and full proof solution to your plan "c". Tell your wife that she will be plan "C" and when the #2 thrower breaks down, she will be the one shoveling and you will be in the house warm and comfortable.  

Your plan "C" will be in tack. 



govenatorx said:


> My wife won't allow a plan c (Toro CCR 3650). I have a Ariens Pro 26, and a Lawn Boy 720E. As the wind in New England is howling right now, I need a different plan C........... Hawaii.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

lee h said:


> Simply why i don't buy the cow when i can milk it through the fence.
> been there done that. Now it's a girl friend and thats how it will stay.
> my former wife gave me two beautiful twin girls and i'm thank full for
> that so i don't see the sense in marrage a second time. So i can buy
> ...


Well, for me it's my high school girlfriend that I married. It's been over 34 years and that's how it will stay. 

I can deal with the little things because I learned long ago that it's easier to beg forgiveness than to ask permission.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I don't think you own three 32" blowers if you're worried about nickles and dimes.
> 
> Ryan, which one do you think "Old Reliable" will be. The JD or the Drift Breaker ??


Without a doubt it will be the Deere 1032. A Deere built by Deere. You may get lucky with the Murray Built TRS-32, but The 1032 will outlast the Craftsman and the Murray. I only say that because I get to work on 4 TRS-27s, a few Deere built 826s, one 824, and the 2 late 80s vintage Craftsman blowers that my church had were both traded in for new Ariens ST1032s back in the 90s after numerous breakdowns. Or so I am told.


----------



## govenatorx (Jan 28, 2011)

kielbasa said:


> i have a very simply and full proof solution to your plan "c". Tell your wife that she will be plan "c" and when the #2 thrower breaks down, she will be the one shoveling and you will be in the house warm and comfortable. :d
> 
> your plan "c" will be in tack.


hahahahhahahahahahahaahahaaaaaaa


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

lee h said:


> Well, Like the title says. 3 snowblowers later and finally
> got my driveway mostly done. Fired up the JD TRS32 that
> i've been using this winter and had no problems till i went
> 15 feet or so in a big drift and the impeller bearing bit the
> ...



only 3 ?? small potatoes....I'm not bragging, just kidding... I hear you !!same here.
I bought 11 machines in the past year. well, 2 were FREE. the rest cost $30 to $75 each, except for one that cost $125. sold the newest Sears tracked machine to a neighbor before the snow started, because it just seemed chintzy and had impeller housing damage.

as I tried them out, there were only 4 that were reliable enough to be used daily. the 6 remaining all had problems. some had minor stuff like no traction or needed chains, and still do. 
I'm just getting back to the 10/32 with seized cables now.

irony, my "go to" machines turned out to be the lesser and cheapest of the bunch, an 8HP Unitrol $50, and a little 4HP Snowbird for $30 !

we just didn't get the bunker buster deep snows of 8"+ here that warranted the big 8/32 or 10/32 machines. (so far) maybe March will have a surprise waiting ....

those early wet snows I just said screw it, and plowed them with the tractor...


----------



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

My plan B is hiring my landscaper to plow whenever he gets around to it.
Plan C is me, my shovel, my aching back and lots of hours outdoors followed by a trip to some sort of doctor.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Surge, you need to work on that plan C and make your present one go away


----------

